# Laser printer for labels...right?



## soap_rat

I think (for selling) I need to laser print the labels that might smudge, particularly lib balm and other oily things?  And I know that inkjet soap labels can run in moist environments.

But I've just been reading that laser doesn't look that great (at least in terms of printing brochures and photos) so I'm hoping y'all can let me know for sure that laser is the way to go for labels?  And if you don't mind showing me your laser-printed labels, especially, color, that would be great!  (just a link to the right page, even)

Thank you!


----------



## hellogorgeous

Yes, laser all the way! Don't worry about photo quality etc. I bet you won't even notice a difference. Plus laser is cheaper in the long run. I run a stationery business full time and we use laser for everything. Here's a look at some of my labels using a 7 yr old beast of a laser machine


----------



## cmzaha

My OKI Laser is at least 7 yrs old and prints great labels. We use weatherproof labels for most labeling applications. For very short run labels I use my Primera Label printer. If you are purchasing a new laser I recommend you check with the manufacturer and find out what temp your printer reaches. I used to be able to use waterproof labels by Labels by the Sheet. They changed the manufacturer of their labels and I did not realize it until the darn labels melted onto the fuser of my digital oki. That was fun to remove. Best to check on the operating temperature then check with the company you are going to purchase labels from. Avery weatherproof will work fine in my laser
This is a picture of one of my laser labels


----------



## soap_rat

Thanks, you two!  Your labels look great so I can stop worrying about that.  (now I'll just worry about having fabulous design!)

I was planning on getting Labels by the Sheet so I will try to find out about the temperatures!

I was looking at this on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008ABLJHE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## hellogorgeous

I haven't used that specific printer, but I've always used HP and love them.  I tried a Samsung once and immediately took it back. I get my labels from onlinelabels.com and never had a problem with them melting etc. Really a laser machine should never get that hot. If it's a decent printer, there should be a setting to change the fuser temp anyways.  I have 2 lasers and both are huge 100lb+ machines that take up my entire desk. They really don't get hot.


----------



## Spicey477

I am wondering if there may be some Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals on laser printers before I take my stuff to a chain or a local printing place.  Of course I am worried there are going to be all these set-up fees/minimums with using a local company, but of course I would rather support them.


----------



## Paintguru

I plan on using an ink jet to start.  Maybe if a great deal on a color laser falls into my lap I'll grab it.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

I'm not sure about the US, but I bought a HP CM1415fn colour all-in-one laser printer - and it's great.  Printing quality is spot on.  The Admiral Lady uses it for printing out teaching material, so it takes a beating and handles it really well.  It will be used for my labels and so on, that's for sure.  It cost us 350€ - the wireless version was a little bit more expensive and not overly a concern for us, so we didn't go for that option.

Replaced the toner with non-standard and having nothing but issues now, so will go back to originals - false economy.


----------



## cmzaha

hellogorgeous said:


> I haven't used that specific printer, but I've always used HP and love them.  I tried a Samsung once and immediately took it back. I get my labels from onlinelabels.com and never had a problem with them melting etc. Really a laser machine should never get that hot. If it's a decent printer, there should be a setting to change the fuser temp anyways.  I have 2 lasers and both are huge 100lb+ machines that take up my entire desk. They really don't get hot.


 
Sorry to dispute your temp theory, my oki is a quality printer, although it is a few yrs old and it does get hot. According to Oki it is a problem with some of the digital lasers and it can be adjusted for temp but will still not accept all labels. Mine may not be 100 lbs but it is approx 50 lbs and gets to hot for Label by the sheet weatherproof labels.


----------



## Lindy

I have a Samsung and I use the labels from U-Line - they work just fine but it does get hot....


----------



## Spicey477

I got a Samsung ($129 during black Friday/cyber Monday) and used onlinelabels.com labels and they worked great without any overheating.


----------



## soap_rat

That's a great deal, Spicey!  I got a Brother a couple of weeks before that for about $190 and it's working fine with OnlineLabels.  However the lip balm labels of theirs are peeling off the tubes!  (and I did wipe before applying).  Also, the lip balm labels were mixed up in orientation, so we printed some wrong since we just popped several sheets in the printer with the top sheet oriented correctly.  I don't think I'll use their lip balm labels again, unfortunately I bought quite a few sheets.


----------



## jcatblum

With my lip balm labels I put clear packing tape over them. Seem to be the best way for me to get them to stick. Wondered about trying the tamper evident shrink wrap bands to go on top of them. Seems like doing double work, but not sure what else to do.


----------



## Spicey477

Glad to read about the lip balm labels, that was going to be my next project!  I am so far happy with the Samsung, I had that baby working overtime on Friday night, it had every chance to overheat!


----------



## cmzaha

Avery makes some very nice weatherproof labels that stick very well. We use them for all products other than soap. I just use regular labels for my soaps, since they are half the cost of weatherproof. 2x4 labels are a very handy size to work with


----------



## soap_rat

Thanks for the tip, cmzaha.  I did want smearproof labels for everything because I've seen my soap labels look bad when relatives displayed them in the bathroom forever and they got spattered form the sink etc..  However that was inkjet--do laser labels stay nice?

The lip balm labels from onlinelabels seemed perfect, they're designed with a perforation so putting on just one thing gives you the tamper-proof seal too.  But it's SO HARD to line it up, even though there's an almost-visible line on the lip balm tube.  I almost always had some offset, and right next to my logo.  Putting the logo/important stuff in the middle of the label would be better.  So I think using the shrink stuff over a label that is smaller and requires less accuracy would be easier in the end.  And, breaking the perforation is tough.

When I went to use my Brother printer for the labels, and selected Labels as the paper, it wanted me to hand-feed them.  Then it pulled it in a little crooked and only one label came out usable.  I switched to Glossy paper and drawer-feed and it worked wonderfully.


----------



## Spicey477

Samsung update:  Sent that baby back to Amazon after having to reset it manually after every.single.sheet.  It just never worked itself back out in terms of either saying it was offline, or a paper jam.  I have a new one on the way, hopefully it was a lemon.


----------



## paillo

I have a Dell Inkjet multifunction printer, and wouldn't think about using it for labels that are going to get any kind of handling, like lip balms. It's fine for basic labels, but I surely do wish I had gotten a laser printer instead. I don't make lip balms for now because I can't adequately label them, how sad it that! What, tape over the label? I think NOT!


----------



## Spicey477

I can only imagine myself trying to put packing tape over a little tube. You should see the mess I make with packing tape and a big box at the post office! I better get my stuff straight though, because I ordered lip balm tubes.


----------



## soap_rat

Paillo, I think there's a shrink tubes design for lip balm that would tear off for the cap but stay on the rest of the tube, which should protect an inkjet label.  Of course I don't know where I've seen that (but I think I have!)

Spicey, when I was putting the labels through my Brother printer on manual it "jammed' several times--with nothing actually stuck in the printer.  I still had to open both access flaps and mess around.  This happened a couple of times, then I switched to Glossy setting.  Before I ordered labels from Onlinelabels I'd called and asked the labels people about temperature, melting etc. (as advised here) and was told I could always set the printer to Glossy rather than Labels.  Doing that saved me, because Glossy can go in the drawer (at least on mine)


----------



## Lindy

With my Samsung I also put in what type of paper I'm using and they have a setting for labels.


----------



## corrine025

I have a brother laser printer, only prints in black and white but my labels are pretty simple.  I buy sheets of sticker/mailing labels, they are whole sheet labels so I can cut them however I want.  It works just fine for me


----------



## soap_rat

So Lindy, can you put sheets of labels in the drawer, and it will print on the labels setting?  If so that's good to know for the future or for other people's purchases. 

Corinne, I've thought about doing that, but I always have so much trouble getting the label peeled off the paper!


----------



## shunt2011

I have a Dell color laser printer that I got for christmas and I love it.   Prints my labels like a dream and I can put them in the drawer or feed them individual.  It works both ways.


----------



## Lindy

soap_rat said:


> So Lindy, can you put sheets of labels in the drawer, and it will print on the labels setting? If so that's good to know for the future or for other people's purchases.
> 
> Corinne, I've thought about doing that, but I always have so much trouble getting the label peeled off the paper!


 
That's how I do it and as long as I have the setting for label then I don't have any problems at all.


----------



## corrine025

well I have another "toy" I use for my labels too lol.  I have a sillouhette cutting machine


----------



## Spicey477

Corinne, I'm jealous! 

Well I had been putting my labels in the drawer. Maybe I should have been feeding them through the back instead? Oh well...got the new one set up just have to run some test prints. I will be using y'alls tips.


----------



## corrine025

I absolutely love this machine.  I can design anything I want and it cuts it for me!  I was just amazed at how it will print my designs on my printer and then cut on the sillouette and it knows exactly where to cut lol.  This was all I asked for for christmas from my hubby and I got it.  I would highly suggest it to anyone who wants to do their own labels


----------



## Lindy

Corrine025 I have it too and love it!


----------



## Cococamila

corrine025 said:


> well I have another "toy" I use for my labels too lol.  I have a sillouhette cutting machine




 I can't wait to get mine. This machine seems to be awesome!!!


----------



## Hermanam

corrine025 said:


> I absolutely love this machine.  I can design anything I want and it cuts it for me!  I was just amazed at how it will print my designs on my printer and then cut on the sillouette and it knows exactly where to cut lol.  This was all I asked for for christmas from my hubby and I got it.  I would highly suggest it to anyone who wants to do their own labels



I recently ordered a silhouette because I have been hearing rave reviews from friends who are really into scrap booking. I thought it would be great for soap boxes and cute packaging.  What kind of label paper can you use in the machine? How is it different than just running a sheet of precut labels through a printer? It hasn't arrived yet, but I'm thinking I probably don't realize the full potential


----------



## whitetiger_0603

I hope no one minds me thread hopping cause this one so far seems to be where I need to be for my question, but, what about a Photo Printer like my HP Photosmart all-in-one?  I guess I can assume its and inkjet, but I cant find that specific info on the website.  And maybe an explanation of why one is prefferred more over the other would be nice like quality of colors and overall print, ink/ print durability in wet enviroments.  I'd be making labels for liquid soap, so they don't come off before a shower like with bar soaps.


----------



## jonathbenz

Using a label printer is more convenient. Because you can print one label at a time as you need it.

Booklet printing Singapore


----------



## lsg

I have not had a good experience with laser printers.  The color laser printers are expensive and prone to break downs for me.  The last printer I bought was a cheap HP top loading printer.  The color is great and if it breaks, it was cheap, so I can afford to buy a new one.  There are ways of sealing or covering the print from an inkjet to keep moisture from smearing it.


----------



## Consuela

I'm in the market for a new printer....

I was going to go with an inkjet - they had an HP on clearance, and I've always had good experiences with HP. Plus the ink isn't going to break the bank. Another soaping friend also uses an HP inkjet (with waterproof labels) and has had no problems - she is NOT computer savvy and I actually installed her printer for her. AND - she has a storefront and is printing off labels all the time.

So I was pretty much sold on an inkjet because for the past year she`s had nothing but good things to say (other than she can`t figure out the fax line lol).

But after reading I was thinking about a laser, also they have a Brother on Clearance - and I liked all the brother's that I played with. My dad had a Brother that I used a few times for printing labels when I ran out of ink and lived on an acreage 40 minutes from town. Toner was reasonable and supposedly lasts a lot longer - but cheaper to buy online, though not genuine brother, its "brother compatible".  

Then I looked at labels. I was using standard Avery labels - that aren't waterproof. And I see that waterproof ones for inkjet and for laser are both quite pricey.

Am I reading correctly that I can waterproof them myself with some kind of sealer-spray stuff? It sounds like other soapers have had good luck with this. I won't waterproof the actual soap labels, but for lotions and lip balms, salves I was thinking about it. 

I've always gone with black and white labels to go with my barn-ish/handmade theme, but now that we've moved from the land of rustic and into the city - I'm going to brighten up my labels and I really want them to look and feel good - good quality. Bright colour. Catch your eye labels. My whole system is getting an upgrade. I need an upgrade.

So.... I guess what I'm asking - is the most economical way to do it in the long run, seems like a laser. And water proofing myself. Only because toner lasts quite a long time. But others have had good experiences with inkjet. And reviews on the inkjet the HP, are all good saying that it has great staying power and also lasts a long time between ink changes. 

I'm not planning on over-doing it with colour. Just a few graphics and things to make the labels stand out, pop a little more.

Does anyone have any tips to help me make this decision a bit easier?

I'm one of those people who takes forever to make decisions. Put it to you this way, I've got a soap order I've been modifying and changing for 10 days now..  And I better get on it before the sales change.....again.


----------



## LBussy

Laser will not need waterproofing provided the labels themselves will not disintegrate.  Inkjet has a lower entry point.  Kinda depends on how much printing you need to do.  If it's infrequent I'd go with inkjet and the "waterproof" labels.  They work very good for me.


----------



## Hermanam

I am also a fan of a good inkjet printer and waterproof labels. I have an Epson Workforce printer (can't think of the number off hand) and I use the waterproof full-sheet labels from onlinelabels. I can get 3-4 labels per sheet and they look beautiful.


----------



## shunt2011

I have an inkjet and a laser printer.   There is a difference in how they print.  My laser images are much sharper and more true to color.  However, my laser printer gives me nothing but fits because I just can't figure out how to get it to print correctly and lined up correctly so I use my inkjet better right now.


----------



## hdicreations

Hi, do you design your own labels?


----------



## LBussy

I had a logo designed for me and I do the text on then label under it.


----------

